# My new DIY mini table top workbench with vise



## fatmansat (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello friends,
I wanted to show you my last job.
I built a mini carpenter workbench. maybe for many it is nothing special but for me that I work in the garage and I have little space it allows me to do carpentry work with more precision but important to be able to use the plane. You can rest it on the bench and fix it with bench vises
I hope you like it for the moment I'm satisfied.


----------



## keith204 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice work! I'm particularly intrigued by the thought process of figuring what *you* need rather than what the internet tells you you need. That looks handy and has my brain spinning with ideas along these lines. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

That's a nice looking mini-bench! You said you can affix it to another bench using vices. Can you show me what you mean?


----------

